

Things They Should Have Taught In My Computer Science Degree - vilgax
http://www.skorks.com/2008/08/3-things-they-should-have-taught-in-my-computer-science-degree/

======
adamnemecek
CS != software engineering (which is what all the things mentioned fall under)

